# Dummy Windowless



## kiwiboom

I turned on my computer [desktop/ XP] when it took it's time to get into my profile [lately, it's been doing that]. I clicked firefox. It took awfully long which wasn't normal. From the task manager, I exited firefox since it froze. I tried Safari but that also crashed. So, then, I thought about restarting my computer. [There were so many windows "open" -I'd tried closing them all] but, then, all the End Now windows starting popping up due to the programs that were running. I left my computer alone for a bit [I had to go to the kitchen] and when I came back it said
Dummy Windowless Not Responding​I didn't remember downloading or installing anything like that. So, when my computer did restart I typed "Dummy Windowless" into the search engine of Yahoo!. Turns out that it is a virus and it's making my computer really slow.
Please help me.

PS. I have the Norton360 and I'm surprised that it is not working against it or has not detected it. :|


----------



## TheBruce1

Hello and welcome to TSF

Check out this thread on Dummy Windowless, i doubt very much its malware related.
http://support.mozilla.com/tiki-view_forum_thread.php?locale=en-US&forumId=1&comments_parentId=39492

If you suspect that you are infected, please follow instructions below.

We want all our members to perform the steps outlined in the link I'll give you below, before posting for assistance. There's a sticky at the top of this forum, and a


> *Having problems with spyware and pop-ups? First Steps*


 link at the top of each page.

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Please follow our pre-posting process outlined here:

http://www.techsupportforum.com/f50...-posting-for-malware-removal-help-305963.html

After running through *all *the steps, you shall have a proper set of logs. Please post them in a new topic, as this one shall be closed.

If you have trouble with one of the steps, simply move on to the next one, and make note of it in your reply.

Please note that the Virus/Trojan/Spyware Help forum is extremely busy, and it may take a while to receive a reply.


----------

